# XMl auslesen:@ output ?



## sunriseavenuebe (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,ich bin etwas ratlos.
Vielleicht bin stehe ich auch vor dem Wald,aber meine Recherche im Netz ergab: Nichts.Da es ein Code-unabhängiges Problem zu sein scheint,formuiere ich es allgemein.

Ich habe sowohl mit JAXB als auch mit Parsern versucht,XMLs auszulesen,und die werte in objekten zu speichern,dann zu serialisieren.
Die Vorgehensweise ist dabei grundsätzlich klar,ich habe sogar Beispiele aus dem Netz 1:1 mehrfach einfach kopiert und versucht laufen zu lassen.

Also: Ich möchte mir aus dem Objekten bestimmte Attribute auslesen lassen,ich habe ein Buch Beispiel 
aus dem Netz (mehrfach) kopiert,das Beispiel verstanden,
Es sollen Buch-XMLs ausgelesen werden,im Ergebnis müsste es heissen 
Autor=xx
isbn=yy etc 

wie gesagt der Code ist vermutlich nicht so wichtig,denn ich bekomme beim Versuch der Augabe immer 
nur angezeigt:
beispiel.Book@1fbc355
beispiel.Book@1d532ae

das ist immer gleich,beispiel ist hier mein Package-Name und Book ist das Objekt ,dessen Inhalte eigentlich angezeigt werden sollen (sysoutprintln to string ---wie gesagt mehrfach kopierter und selbst geschriebener code,es kommt aber immer so ein "datensalat"
dabei heraus.in verschiedenen Beispielen,es werden keine Werte ausgegeben ,sondern immer nur Ausgaben dieser Form.Woran kann das liegen? Ich bin wirklich ratlos.


----------



## trez (10. Mai 2014)

überschreib die Methode toString, dann klappt es.
Was jetzt aufgerufen wird ist die Implementation von toString in Object und die gibt die Adresse aus.



Spoiler: Demo





```
package blabla;

public abstract class Parent {
	protected String autor;
	protected String isbn;
	
	public Parent(String autor, String isbn) {
		this.autor = autor;
		this.isbn = isbn;
	}
}
```


```
package blabla;

public class One extends Parent {
	public One(String autor, String isbn) {
		super(autor, isbn);
	}
}
```


```
package blabla;

public class Two extends Parent {
	
	public Two(String autor, String isbn) {
		super(autor, isbn);
	}

	@Override
	public String toString() {
		return "Autor: " + autor + ", ISBN: " + isbn;
	}
}
```


```
package blabla;

public class ToStringDemo {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		One o = new One("Karl May", "123 234 345");
		System.out.println(o);
		Two t = new Two("Karl May", "123 234 345");
		System.out.println(t);
	}
}

/*
Ausgabe:
	blabla.One@1db9742
	Autor: Karl May, ISBN: 123 234 345
*/
```


----------

